# Ambitious Project ~HELP~



## diggermeister (May 5, 2005)

Hey All, I know that most of us often find those "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS..." bottles. I also know that many throw them back. Well I have started to collect them (the ones with embossed pictures and designs anyway). There seems to be many rather nice ones as well as a wide variety of shapes, colors etc.
 So, I have decided to try to start cataloging these bottles. I know, I must be nuts!! I am interested in researching rarity, contents, design, manufacturer etc. etc.
 Heres where I need your help. I'm looking to collect photos, discriptions and the like for as many of these I can. I am also wanting to get as many examples as possible. If you have any you wish to donate or sell (cheap) I will gladly pay postage and give credit to the collector if I am some day able to publish my findings.
 Please post a photo, e-mail me or send a personal message to me through the forum. 
 I'll start things off with one of my favorites. THANK YOU, THANK YOU...


----------



## Tony14 (May 5, 2005)

I have a couple, but none nearly as fancy as that one[].  i have a couple that i will show you as soon as i get the camera working[]!!


----------



## diggermeister (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Tony14, That's GREAT!! I don't care much about how "fancy" they are, just as long as they have some embossing on them in addition to "federal law forbids..." so I can compare and classify [8|]...


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 6, 2005)

hi gary, i think there neat too, with all the embossing, i bought a couple myself. i posted a pic of one a couple of months ago, didn't get much response. it's a udl old rye whisky bottle. design pat date 1937, bottom marked d782, 14-8, b in a circle,brockway glass co. pa. when i get a chance i'll send some pics of other ones,  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

In the latest issue of the FOHBC's Bottles & Extras  magazine,  Cecil Munsey states he sees these as collectible bottles of the future....he 1st noted them in his book The Illustrated Guide to Collecting Bottles  back in 1970.

 I started noting a trend a few years ago to collect specimens that still retained all their labels....and some collectors collect the cork-stoppered variations and ignore the screw caps.... 
 Seems they're already establishing different categories....


----------



## Andy4707 (May 8, 2005)

I have a bottle that you might like 
 here is a picture of it, this is a close up it, here is the full picture of it






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Andy4707 (May 8, 2005)

Here is the other picture of it


----------



## diggermeister (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Andy4707, That's a good one. Are there any numbers embossed on the bottom?


----------



## Tony14 (May 9, 2005)

I have that same bottle in two different sizes, the 4/5 and full quart. Andy's is the 4/5 the numbers on the bottom of the 4/5 I have is.
 d-2 
 40-51


----------



## preditor (May 10, 2005)

here is one of mine i have a few more i can post later dont know if you can use it or not but there it is. on the side that says fed law forbids, near the bottom there is a tiny 5, the bottom has d-2 and 40-53
 Preditor


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 10, 2005)

hi gary, this is another one i have. i believe it is newer then the other one i posted. above the 1788 in small letters est.  bottom embossed, made in usa,3341d126, 4 4 58,  bottle made by thacher manufacturing co.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 10, 2005)

back


----------



## Andy4707 (May 10, 2005)

That is a nice bottle, mine are not nearly as old or in good of condition as that bottle.  what kind of bottle is that?


----------



## diggermeister (May 10, 2005)

Hey Andy, All the bottles in this thread will date between 1932 & 1964. These are the only years that, "Federal Law Forbids..." was required to be embossed on all hard liquor bottles. If you have any with those words they will be of interest to me and perhaps aide in my (infant) research.  
 Thanks to all who have, so far, posted in this thread. If any of you have duplicate bottles of this type or simply ones that you don't want I would be interested in acquiring them. THANKS!
 Thank you Preditor, That is a sweet bottle [8D]...
 Thanks to you also, Rhona. NICE!!


----------



## swizzle (May 11, 2005)

Here's one for you. If you need better pics and discription let me know. This bottle doesn't have any labels but I bought one like it at a garage sale this weekend. It has spots for 3 labels but only has 2 and one of those is barely readable. The other bottle has the same guy and boats but it looks like two different artist trying to draw the same picture. The uniform is slightly different and the details on both bottles are different. The one good label reads "Paul Jones Whiskey, one pint 100 proof bottled under u.s. goverment supervision at the frankfort distillery no33 dist of KY permit KY p-2 louisville kentucky produced spring 1913 John B. Thompson district of kentucky for medicinal purposes only ??le or use for other purposes ?????? use heavy penalties to be inflicted" The shot glass top reads "paul jones antique four roses" The embossing on the bottle in the pic is as follows. "ONE PINT" below the T in PINT is "7" On the front it says " FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE" below that is "D11"    "56"    "5" also on the front at the bottom it reads "BUY THIS BOTTLE ONLY IN TIN TOP SEALED CARTON" If you need close ups or more info then tell me what you need and I'll see what I can do. Can anyone give me an approx. value on these? This bottle does have a chip missing off the lip but I don't see any other flaws on it. Hope this helps. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 11, 2005)

and the other side. Swiz


----------



## Tony14 (May 12, 2005)

I could possibly send you that bottle that Andy showed you above isn a full quart size for the price of shipping. Where are you from?


----------



## diggermeister (May 12, 2005)

Hey Tony14, Thanks, that would be Great [sm=lol.gif]! I did not think that "federal law..." bottles were made in a full quart. I thougt they only came in up to 4/5 quart. Interesting [8|]. I live in North Carolina. Let me know and I can PM you my address. THANKS!


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2005)

I just found another that my dad had. No idea about it though. Here it is.


----------



## diggermeister (May 14, 2005)

Hey Tony, That is NICE! I think that may be a Seagrams decantur. Can you give me all the numbers etc. from the bottom. Also the size. THANKS! 
BE SURE TO GO TO PAGE TWO!!!


----------



## Tony14 (May 15, 2005)

The bottom is where it says Federal law... the other numbers are 2 D-125mTc 1
 For the mTc it looks like the m and c are very small and tucked under the top line of the T, possibly the manufacturers mark. i believe it is a 4/5 quart.


----------



## DirtDobber (May 15, 2005)

Hey gary its DirtDobber the only federal law forbids i got are the classic Old Quaker (pint) and brown bottle with the cool pirate ship embosed on it( it says Schenley on the cap. The bottom says D9    56-40              M-1641-1    on the back it had a lable it looks but its gone!!!







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Pettydigger (May 15, 2005)

Hey Gary, this one is as common as dirt I think, embossed OLDETYME back has the federal law forbids sale/reuse of this bottle. ONE PINT at the base. Bottom has D-682 102 and a glass makers mark. You are more than welcome to this bottle, cover shipping and it is yours shoot me an e-mail if you would like to have it.   Josh


----------



## diggermeister (May 18, 2005)

Hello All, I did not want the thread to die so young. 
 Thanks to all who have responded so far []! But, I know that there are still MANY of these type bottles in a lot of your hands [sm=rolleyes.gif]. 
 I really think it's time that a catalogue of these was in the works. I know that most of you don't want to (or can't) undertake this task so, PLEASE   help me as I attempt it [&:].
 No need to be shy; just post a photo or discription or both and I'll run with it. So far I have only about twenty and that makes for a pretty thin and incomplete guide book.
Thanks!!!  
 ps> I'm still interested in buying some examples and accepting donations of them as well (shipping costs paid). I'll be giving credit to all who contribute []


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 20, 2005)

hi gary, i dug these 2 this week i did a quik cleaning onthe one. embossed on bottom d126, 56-56,made in usa, i in a circle used after 1954. only thing on back is the federal law thing.  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 20, 2005)

2nd bottle, embossed on bottom continental dist corp, d 18 wt in triangle, 12-5, phila. pa.  whittall tatum co, milville, n.j. (c1922-1938).  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 20, 2005)

back


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 20, 2005)

hello there digger---


  I have afew pro botts i can take pics for ya,and might have a few to get rid of,..

 belive it or not there is a market for these types of bottles,especialy the old shot glass from that time peroid!....

   ill get pics asap for ya...


----------



## diggermeister (May 20, 2005)

Hello WhiteLighting, and thanks for the response. There are a few of these types that are starting to be sought after and I suppose that, as time goes by, that number will increase. Thus the need for a catalogue [].
 Right now there aren't any that do very well on eBay; I've been looking and picking up some of them. Most get *NO* bids and very few 'hits'. A few only get one bid, mine. I'm also copying down any info listed there to help with my research [8|]...
 btw; I'm not sure what you mean by "shot glass" style. Could you please enlighten me?Thanks Again!


----------



## swizzle (May 20, 2005)

I got 2 decanter style bottles I'll send you. They still have the glass/cork tops and gold paint. 1 say's rye and 1 says bourbon, and on the bottom is the embossed "federal law prohibits..." thingy. If your interested send my your address and I'll get them mailed out sometime this month. I'm not sure how much shipping will be so send me some cash or a check in the amount of the shipping price on the package when you get it and they're yours. Swiz


----------



## diggermeister (May 20, 2005)

Hey Swiz, That is very cool. *Thank you!* I will send you a PM with the address. Please include information on where you found them, when, etc. I will need it for the research.
 That reminds me; for all of those who will or have already posted photos and desciptions, I would like to know the area of the country, state, city etc. that you found your bottles.
 This is getting to be really fun. I hope to be able to get some initial findings together by years end. 
This is a great community of enthusiasts that I am proud to be associated with!!! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Tony14 (May 20, 2005)

Heres another one of my favorites. It is from the James Beam Distilling Co. On one side it says the federal law... on another Since 1795, another side says BEAM and on the bottom it says 4/5 of a quart. Bottom has D 334 73-53 B9 with Beam written in cursive writing.
 I found this on the surface of a dump just outside of town. Hope you like this one.


----------



## Tony14 (May 20, 2005)

Heres the other side. The other two sides say Since 1795 on them.


----------



## Tony14 (May 21, 2005)

Send me your address and I'll send that bottle out your way.


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 23, 2005)

well i thought i had pics,
 but i only have afew of them,so ill get pics of them for ya when i can!.....


----------



## whiskeyman (May 23, 2005)

GARY...I have a few stashed around here somewhere...will take pics when I locate.

 Some people are collecting these to "furnish" their bars....because they are plentiuful & cheap.

 A few restaurant/saloon/night club owners are also collecting them for display in their establishments...


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 23, 2005)

hi gary, this is one i found sunday. the label is red and silver foil. of what's left of the label, at top apears to be a man fencing, the word calvalier under that.  1/2 pint 86 proof. that's about all i have made at of the label. bottom has cont. dist corp phila pa.  d-18 - 40 - 4. the lid has "the calvert distilling co.  baltimore, md."   found in ellicott city, md. will post some more when i get them cleaned.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 23, 2005)

back


----------



## Tony14 (May 25, 2005)

Hey Diggermeister, by any chance do you have a tumbler. I've been looking for someone to tumble a local hutch I have and thought that if you had one I could send it with your bottle, pay for the tumble and pay for the shipping.


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 26, 2005)

What about pre-pro shot glasses aswell?....are you looking for any of these i do have a few...

  i also have 3 or 4 pro bottles but without a pic it does no good....so ill get pics done when i can for ya,but also need to know about the shot/tumblers/shooter glass aswell.....


----------



## diggermeister (May 26, 2005)

Hey Tony, I do not have a tumbler, YET. There are a couple of people on the forum, of course, that do. Go to the, "Cleaning forum", And post that you need a tmble. There is a member called, Bottletumbler, aka Rick, that did one for me that turned (no pun) out nice.
 Thanks for the response Whitelighting but, I'm looking for the Post-pro only. I would love a photo and discription of them posted here...
 Thanks to all, I'm actually starting to see a format emerging for the 'guide'. I am also going to be setting up a web page (hopefuly) in the next couple of months [] . 
 THANKS


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 27, 2005)

Hey Diggermeister------

  I took afew pics but post these first...


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 27, 2005)

this one i found at a dump last year,it does not have "law forbids" but comes from that era and also it s base has cristian Bro.s Cali on it,,,,also over a foot tall...


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 28, 2005)

hi gary, this is one of the ones i found last week. embossed on back fed. law ect.  frt plain. both sides embossed mount vernon, 1/2 pint. bottom embossed d 1  56-8, owens illinios.  hope this is helpful.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 28, 2005)

side


----------



## diggermeister (May 28, 2005)

Hello All, The response to this project has been *GREAT*! Thanks...
 Thanks to you I'm moving forward with the research at a good pace. I've seen an emerging pattern of catagory/types. There are  *ALOT* ! For this reason I am limitting the scope of this 'guide' to include Embossed Whisky/Liquor "Federal Law..." in Various Colors. I will not, at this time, be including (most); Figurals, Milk Glass, Ceramic, Decantur, Non-Embossed...
 It *WILL* encompass; Patterned/Surfaced, Pictorial/Comemerative, Logo/Trademark (with a few sub-catagories) in both Screwtop and Cork, Various Sizes.
 I am encouraged by the interest that others have taken in this venture and in these nice vintage bottles.
  Hey White Lighting Thanks for the photos. Are there any words or numbers on the bottom of the first bottle pictured? The second one I would guess to be a wine or food product (olive oil?).
  Rohna; That's what I'm talken 'bout !
            THANKS, GARY

 ps> I am still interested in aquiring these type of bottles. Please keep me in mind before you throw that one back... [/font][]


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 29, 2005)

> Hey White Lighting Thanks for the photos. Are there any words or numbers on the bottom of the first bottle pictured? The second one I would guess to be a wine or food product (olive oil?).


 

  Heres the base of the first pic I posted....


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 29, 2005)

heres the base of the 2nd base of the bottle I posted...,i think its a wine bottle though,...


 PS- MODS IF NEEDED OR POSSIBLE PLEASE EDIT MY PICS TO SIZE/kb SIZE THAT IS REASONABLE......,thx


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello All, I have found that there are many of these bottles that were made by companies like Owens Ill. etc. and then shipped to various and sundry Distillers/bottlers. These would then be filled and labeled by those companies and sold in different markets. This type of bottle is soooo common and unattributable to any certain liquor company as to be mostly non-collectable without the label.
 On the other hand, there are those with embossed puictures, patterns, logos, etc. that were made for a particular liquor. I have found that these are more often in the 1/2 to 1 pint size and some quart and 4/5th qt as well. These type date from the early 1900 through the prohibition (medicinal use) post~prohibition ("federal law...") and right on to present day.
 Therefore, I will be expanding the scope of my research to include ALL; ABM, Pictorial/logo/pattern, cork and screw top, various colors & sizes from 1900 (aprox) to 1964. I will also list some figurals of note like "Moses" water.
 For now I will NOT be including (most); Painted label, Milk glass, ceramic and glazed bottles.
 I have a question on the 'pricing' portion of the guide. If a person pays, let's say, $5.00  for a bottle at auction and then pay's another $5.00 for shipping & handling, then would this be a $10 bottle? The person was willing to pay the full amount ($10) for it. So, should the S&H be included in the value of the bottle? I know that when I'm deciding what I'm willing to pay for somthing I often take S&H into account...
 Thanks again for your input...
Please check out the first two pages of this thread! 
 I am working on a web page and hope to have it up soon...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 6, 2005)

hi gary,  this one isn't  very clean yet, i was trying to save the label and it also has a crack in it.  bottom embossed R-126 s in a circle 31-5.label has large AAA, prepared by maryland wine &______- baltimore md.  80 proof.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 6, 2005)

back.


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

heres one of the 2 federal law bottles i have...
  i think the color is a green but im slightly color blind so dont hold me to that


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

the bottom


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

my other federal law bottle


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

the bottom


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me what the symbol is from...ive looked and cant find which whiskey it was....its on the lid of the second bottle


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey RWE, VERY NICE!! []I really like the "I dream of Genie" style bottle. I can't quite make out the numbers and other things embossed on the bottlm of the bottles you posted photos of. If you would please post a discription of the words and symbols that would be GREAT... []
 If you ever decide to sell any of these, or wishto send along any duplicates you may have, just let me know via e-mail. Thanks,GARY
 BTW; I have set up a yahoo! for these type of bottles. If you and ANYONE ELSE would like to go to this link to discuss and share photos of your post~prohibition bottles it's;
 http://groups.yahoo.com/group/federal_law_forbids_bottles
 Well, as of 6/13/05, the link is not working right. However, if you click on it (above) and then on the "HERE' link on the page it takes you to and type in the key phrase "federal law forbids" you'll get there. Feel free to join [sm=lol.gif]
 ps> I'll get it working soon [8|]


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 14, 2005)

That first one is a Jim Beam bottle and I believe that that color isnt as rare as the amber ones. I think those are in Kovels (2002) for about $30.


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey gary sorry bout the pics but my camara is a peice of .....
  the genie bottle has the federal law stuff on the bottom and it also has
     D-334

   119    64

       11

 its positioned like that also
 ..............................................
 the square clear one has the federal law then

 4
        55 58

 if this helps to date them or anything let me know

 oh and the square one is i guess what would be called corner seams that goes all the way to the lip


----------



## ronvae (Jun 18, 2005)

I went diving today thinking of your project, & wa-lah, found one for you:

 Front:
 "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE" Small Caps
 "GORDON'S"  Big Caps
 Side:
 "NEW JERSEY" Big Caps
 Other Side:
 "LINDEN" Big Caps
 Bottom:
 Really cute roaring dragon's head I can get clear on a picture, about the size of a quarter, and an Owens-Illinois mark, with the "I" basically invisible, but the oval & diamond very clear.  "58" to the left of the mark, "54" to the right of the mark, and "R-514" below the mark.  What type of closure was it?  Not quite a screw-top.


----------



## ronvae (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is the best I could do with the bottom:  You can see the dragon's head at the top if you squint--the embossing is actually very clear.  What is the dragon's head for, anyway?  I can't find it in a list of maker's marks:


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Ronvae, I would guess by the bottom marks that the bottle was made in 1954. As far as the 'dragon', could it possibly be a boars head? I know that Gordons Gin used a wild boars head as a trademark. I'm not sure on the top...could you get a close up? If you try to photograph the bottom with 'backlighting' it may give more detail (see attached photo).
 Hey Tony, I saw a "Genie" bottle like yours just listed on eBay...


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello diggermeister- I have a "Horn Of Plenty" bottle,  Federal Law Prohibits.  It's yours only for the shipping cost if you want it.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, sorry Gary but that wasn't my bottle[sm=lol.gif]
 How far are you on your website?


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Bettyboop, Thanks that would be GREAT! I will e-mail you my address. Can you post a photo here?
 Hey Tony, I have set up a yahoo! web/chat page but, can't seem to get the url to work. I am going to work on it some today...I will be trying to get a 'real' web site working by the end of July [8|]...


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jun 19, 2005)

This isn't the best picture...I hope I have this right for posting.....I sent you an e-mail too.


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow Bettyboop, that is nice [8D]! 
 Well I got the the link to work. I had typed it in wrong [&:]. Here is the corrected version: 
 http://groups.yahoo.com/group/federal_law_forbids_bottles
 If you want to join, just mention that you are from the forum and you'll get fast approval.
 This will be a place to talk about and list photos of your post~prohibition bottles. It will also be a research tool for me to complete the first addition of the 'guide'. Thanks to all for your interest.
 BTW; Perhaps the admin. of this great site (antique-bottles.net) will someday add a forum for this emerging segment of bottle collecting (hint) [8|]. After all, there does seem to be an interest in them, *FOUR* Pages Worth [sm=lol.gif]...


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 19, 2005)

hey gary it was my GENIE bottle...where on ebay did u see one for sale...i lokked but cant find it...thanks


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 19, 2005)

Someone just bought it. They used the buy it now at about $26.50.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 20, 2005)

hi gary,  i pick this up at a flee market today. it's kinda different. it's 1 pint, it's 8 1/2" tall.  bottom embossed in center, D9, 56-47, m161, to left of that owens illinouis mark, to right des pat 04158915.  it has some a round circle on shoulder.  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 20, 2005)

back


----------



## ronvae (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought it was a dragon's head, but it could be a particularly nasty boar's head, and if that was Gordon's trademark, that must be it.  I'll try to get better pix of it for you.  Seems like alot of trouble to go to to emboss on the BOTTOM of the bottle.


----------



## diggermeister (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Bettyboop, I got the 'horn of plenty' bottle [8D] and sent you postage reimbursement plus a little extra []. I thought I'd mention that it was the first and only (so far) reproduction bottle I have seen with the, "federal law..." warning. THANKS
 BTW: I am still looking for more examples of these bottles (fed law). I will purchase or except as a donation any embossed ones that you may want to send my way. 
 Also, feel free to visit the link below to post a photo (after membership is granted) and share your knowlege or just see whats up with these "future" collectables.
 The future must be now cause their getting collected. I've got about 50 now [] and the group is up to 8 members and growing [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi ya diggermeister...Glad you received the bottle,  I hope you enjoy !  (the extra $ was not needed,  but thankyou)  Take & enjoy !  I stop in again.  
 I gotta keep an eye on that wiskeyman !  LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't imagine why you'd wanna keep an eye on me. JANNA....[sm=rolleyes.gif]


 Nice flask ya sent Gary...[]


 Got anything fer the rest of us?....LOL

 GARY...the EG Booz cabin made by Armstrong Cork in the 50's had Fed Law Forbids,etc....


----------



## diggermeister (Jul 6, 2005)

> GARY...the EG Booz cabin made by Armstrong Cork in the 50's had Fed Law Forbids,etc....


 Hey Whiskeyman, I got me one of those []. It is one of my favorites [8D]. Here's a photo of it and a couple of others from my collection []...


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jul 9, 2005)

[]Whiskeyman.....I am sorry....I didn't mean to ignore you the other night...<P>
 I have that other bottle I aleady sent you a pic of....that Watkins bottle.  I'll bring it with me next next month...if I don't break it.  I also have a soda pop bottle...(I think)  Maybe I should show it to you.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 20, 2005)

hey all an diggermeister. the reason for the post is ive noticed that most fed law forbids are screw top here a few that arnt. was wondring when they stopped the cork.


----------



## diggermeister (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey $Bill, Seems that corks were used on some bottles for the entire 29 years that "Federal Law..." was required on (hard) liquor bottles. Alot of the more pricey whiskeys as well as many of the comemeratives, such as the E C Booze Cabins, kept the cork. And, I might add, some still do to this day. []
 I will post a photo tomorrow of a couple that used corks from my ever expaning collection. []
 BTW; I'm Still looking to buy or except donations of these type (fed. law) of bottles. If anybody has any with embossed pictures, trademarks/logos, patterns, etc. please contact me with what you want for them.
 The research is moving ahead and I may have something in the form of a thesis ready by years end. Sections of this pre-publication 'guide' will be availible on the link listed below soon for your enjoyment and welcomed input. 
 Please feel free to join the group (listed below) to get in on the ground floor of these up and coming collectables. [8D]
 THANKS, GARY


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 22, 2005)

hi gary, this is one i dug last week. not a lot of embossing, has a shield with a W in center and a ribbon behind shield. base has 5451-2, D 224, 28 B 41. have not found out yet what trademark? that is.  that was interresting informaton about plain fed bottles that have certain mold makers mark on bottom.  now i have to go back and check all the plain ones i left there.   rhona


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 14, 2005)

hey gary an all here a federal law forbids i dug up to day. its a half pint it has 4 stars embossed across the top of the frount an fed --- on the back. this one gotta lid to. one ya can make out even say in a circle around it. fine american whiskies theres allso the state of kentucky with what looks like kentucky written in it  then a set of hands shaking an under that another state not sure which one looks like ohio to me . on the bottem is d11 under that 56-48 to the side the big o with a diamond thourgh it with an i in it. any ideal what brand. sure it had a paper label at one time a . well thanks gary an all bill


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's one of mine- believe it or not this is one of my favorite bottles. It's an Owens-Illinois Whiskey from 1937. My uncle dug it up 24 years ago.


----------



## cait_p (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi all! I've got one, no label or embossing, but a really cool color! I wasn't sure WHAT color it was until the oxy clean got to work. It's a square bottle, but it's a really light, almost apple green. It's got a concave bottom, like a champagne bottle, but I've never seen a square champagne bottle. My DH thinks it might be a gin bottle. Any thoughts? Thanks! 

 Cait


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 20, 2005)

I also have another one, it's from a new dump I just discovered (I had to leave it behind because I didn't have enough room) I believe it's from 1958 and it's made by Glenshaw. I'll see If I can go back and get it next week. I'll also keep a look-out at my main dump.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Gary havent heard from you in a while. Hows the book coming along?

 I have a couple more that I recently dug including another Jim Beam one. I will post a pic when I can.


----------



## diggermeister (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello All, Augest & September are very busy for me at the Festival. We open for 7 weekends in Oct. NO time for any digging []! In fact no time for anything but work[].
 Thanks, Tony, for asking about the 'book'. I have been collecting ALOT of data and have started an outline. I have also expanded my personal collection  a bit...
 I have dcided to include some pre 1900 whiskey bottles in the history section as well as pre-prohibition and prohibition/medicinal, as they all relate directly to the 'Fed Law' bottles.
 I have started to photograph the bottles for use in the 'guide' (I like this word better than 'book') and have also gathered photos from other sources.
 I will attache a pic at this time and more in the upcoming days.
 Thanks to all for helping. There will be credit where credit is due.
I'm not done yet though!!!
 So *please* keep those photos and bottle donations coming
 Thanks, GARY


----------

